# 2015 Sock KAL Match-Up!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Philip drew the names for me! I will list all the names in the order of who is knitting for whom, along with the site size of the knitted for person. 

Muller's Lane Farm --> Lythrum 8.5
Lythrum --> SvenskaFlicka 8
SvenskaFlicka --> Hercsmama 8
Hercsmama --> Gone a Milkin' 9
Gone a Milkin' --> Kris in MI 8
Kris in MI --> Blueberry Chick 6-6.5
Blueberry Chick --> Wind in Her Hair 7.5
Wind in Her Hair --> SusanG ?
SusanG --> Jacki 7.5-8
Jacki --> Muller's Lane Farm 7.5-8

It is up to you to ask the person you are knitting for if they have any color preferences or allergies. Also I still have no clue on SusanG or Jacki's sizes. 
Happy knitting!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Kris!! 

What area of the color wheel do you hang out in? :teehee:
Is there any color you absolutely despise?
Any fibers you are allergic to, etc? 

I know you said you aren't big on lace socks, 
and there are some tricks to making them less "holey".

I am excited to get started.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Debi,

I am open to anything you can dream up.
All the colors are good...for socks especially. 
Maybe something springlike and fresh? 
I like green a lot. 
Whatever you decide will be great, I just know it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

For the second year in a row I get to knit for Debi! You know the drill lady! Head to my website and pick out a yarn! 
Lythrum, I'm not allergic to anything except laundry detergent. I like pretty much all colors unless "vomitose" can describe them. Surprise me!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

GAM, I am mainly a blue jeans kind of gal. However, I do have an outrageous side that pops out now and then, so pick whatever color tickles your fancy (or that you just plain want to remove from your stash, lol).

I'm not aware of any fiber allergies--once thought I was allergic to wool, but after I started wearing handknit superwash wool socks, I haven't had any issues with itching or socks bothering my eczema. Knitting w/wool doesn't bother my hands either, so I'm thinking it's a quality kind of thing or something to do with whatever treatments is put on commercial wool items.

As far as lacy goes, well, I don't have any in my wardrobe, but probably because I haven't made myself any yet. I'm so jeans and flannels that most of the stuff I've made myself is pretty utilitarian. Which is a long-winded way of saying maybe I need to indulge in a pair of lace socks. . . don't worry about trying to modify the pattern to make it less holey.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Blueberry Chick, you wear the same size socks as my Mom! Which is really cool, because I just made her a pair in January for her birthday and the measurements are fresh in my mind. 

Any color faves or atrocities? What about fiber? Allergies?

I've got the pattern printed out and can't wait to get started. :sing:


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

My size is around 7.5 or 8. My favorite colors are earth/fall colors, but I like most colors.

Jacki


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Kris in MI said:


> Blueberry Chick, you wear the same size socks as my Mom! Which is really cool, because I just made her a pair in January for her birthday and the measurements are fresh in my mind.
> 
> Any color faves or atrocities? What about fiber? Allergies?
> 
> I've got the pattern printed out and can't wait to get started. :sing:


I'm so excited, Kris! I've never had anyone knit socks for me. Any color is fine. I'm pretty adventurous with sock colors, so feel free to surprise me.

No allergies so anything goes.

And I get to knit for WIHH!! What color does your sock drawer need? Any preferred fibers? I don't have a lot of sock yarn in my stash, so this is a great excuse to go shopping. :thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lythrum, favorite colors? Colors you don't have/like? Allergies?

Jacki, I love all colors, especially in socks. My only allergy is angora.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

GAM, I'm so happy you said that! I have just the yarn and I've been waiting for just the right pattern, and person to use it on!:sing:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

BBC- what if I tell you I would LOVE these socks in any solid/solidish white or pearl or mint green or even black or red!??!?!!?!?

I would love this pattern in ANYTHING except maybe baby blue or pink or yellow. :shrug: 
Surprise me! :grin: 

*SusanG*? what size, what color? any allergies or fiber preferences?


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> *SusanG*? what size, what color? any allergies or fiber preferences?


I wear a 6 1/2 shoe, I guess when I knit socks for me I just knit average size.
Any colors fine by me. Easier for me if the socks are machine washable. Allergies :runforhills: really the only thing I can think of that might be in yarn is Aloe (saw some yarn somewhere with Aloe) no fiber allergies.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> For the second year in a row I get to knit for Debi! You know the drill lady! Head to my website and pick out a yarn!
> Lythrum, I'm not allergic to anything except laundry detergent. I like pretty much all colors unless "vomitose" can describe them. Surprise me!


Bah, and I had picked out the perfect vomitose colored yarn from my stash. *sigh* :runforhills:

My favorite color is green, though I like just about any other color (though not really neon-ish shades. I'm an understated kind of gal.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

no aloe. Got it! :grin:


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this the thread for posting for help with the pattern? LOL. :ashamed:

I've gotten over freaking out over the size 1 needles and dug up some practice yarn and now looked at the pattern. 

The very first instruction, cast on, says 60 stitches over two parallel needles. I tried googling for info on that and only found one video, and she was doing a long tail cast on onto two needles to start magic loop, toe up. I saw a pattern that says cast onto two needles "to avoid a tight edge" but it doesn't say the type of cast on either... 

Is there a specific purpose for doing the cast on onto two needles? What would I google to find that? Does it have a name? Or is just long tail on two needles? 

I'm sure I could just do a long tail on one needle and then disperse my stitches, but I am not sure she is calling for a long tail cast on. 

After this part, I think I will be able to manage the rest! 

(Feel free to move my post if there is somewhere else I should have posted.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Kansas Farmgirl.  
You are in the right place, no worries. 


I normally use a long tail cast on for socks.
There are several tutorials on-line, just search "long tail cast on". 
This one?

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/long-tail-cast-on

The idea of holding 2 needles together to get a looser cast on is actually only a myth,
and doesn't really work. 
I have seen it advised in some patterns, but it is more effective to leave a longer 'bar'
of yarn between each cast on stitch.
The part of the knitting that needs to 'stretch' is not the 'v' of the stitch, but the space inbetween the v's. 

I hope that isn't too confusing. :teehee:


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

GAM, 

Thank you! 

Now I see what the pattern meant, holding them _together_ to make "one" larger diameter needle. 

I thought it meant _dividing_ the cast on stitches over two needles held parallel. Kinda like Judy's magic loop cast on. 

I see what you mean about the bar between the cast on stitches, I saw that on Lucy Neatby's dvd. 

I've done the long tail on dpns when I did slippers, so I am ready to go then! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I cast onto two needles to make my first row of stitches loose and easy to knit into. Doesn't make it more stretchy but it does make the first row easier for me.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> BBC- what if I tell you I would LOVE these socks in any solid/solidish white or pearl or mint green or even black or red!??!?!!?!?
> 
> I would love this pattern in ANYTHING except maybe baby blue or pink or yellow. :shrug:
> Surprise me! :grin:


Yarn is ordered!:thumb:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I thought about ya'll a couple of weeks ago. I figured the KAL was coming up!
I want to try and find time to watch the knitting in progress!


----------

